# What Are 'Jack's Spoons' and Where Can You Find Them



## Icefishndad (Jan 4, 2005)

Read a lot about Jack's Spoons for Perch. Couldn't find anything by Google'ing. What are these things, are they as good on perch as some articles would lead you to believe, and where can you buy some?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Icefishndad said:


> Read a lot about Jack's Spoons for Perch. Couldn't find anything by Google'ing. What are these things, are they as good on perch as some articles would lead you to believe, and where can you buy some?


*I dont know where to buy them around where you live, you might want to try Gander Mt , and yes they work good , them and Ken hooks is all i use for perch...The local tackle store by me has tons of them...*

*I'm sure someone here should be able to help you out to find some around your area......Good Luck..*


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Try supporting a Sponsor.


----------



## Dking(MI) (Feb 21, 2007)

I have got a few and have used them. I would say they are alright, but nothing beats a live minnow!


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

You can find them in any bait shop within 10 miles of Saginaw Bay...not sure of anywhere else...people that use them swear by them...I watched a guy out on Sag. Bay for an hour pull out at least 20 perch 30 feet from me, to my 3, before I got the guts to go ask him what he was useing and you gussed it ..a Jack's spoon... they have the barb bent down and a bead glued to the hook that look's like an eye ball from a perch...Which by the way are awsome for perch...With the barb being bent out of the way it is a good/bad thing...it is easy to get the fish off your hook...just tap it on the ice and it fall's right off so you can get your jig back in the water quick...but if you give too much slack in the line the fish might let him/her self off the hook before you get them through the ice.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

That is all I use for perch on Sag. Bay. Have even accidentally caught a few walleye on em while perchin. It took me a few trips out trying to get the hang of using those.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

franks in linwood has a couple thousand on display.
that's all i use for perch....walleyes and pike hit em too
i like to use Kens spoons too they look just like the jack spoon


----------



## Chuck1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Jacks/Kens hooks are great for perch,and will out fish a minnow 95% of the time. You just have to believe in what you are doing. There is also another guy that makes Jack style spoons of a higher quality. You can find them in the Caseville area. I have been sworn to not divulge anymore than that. I also ran into a guy out of Neuman rd one time that traded me one of mine for one of his,and I wish I could remember where he said he got it at. It was hand painted beautifully in a chartreuse tiger pattern. A pike robbed me of that spoon.......


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Ninja said:


> Try supporting a Sponsor.


 
What I meant to write was.....

Try calling a supporting sponsor....I'm sure they can hook you up with the right stuff!!!

As others have said, Ken's are awesome.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

http://www.smackinjacklures.com/index.html


----------



## shadow (Feb 14, 2005)

what is your guys favorite colors/size jacks spoons


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Like woodie said there are sooooo many to choose from...I have used the silver with a red bead or with a green bead....I do not have much experience with them...It's been a few years since the perch have been really good on the Bay so I dont make the 3 hour trip much...


----------



## vantolr (Dec 19, 2007)

Pork Chop said:


> http://www.smackinjacklures.com/index.html


 
That's what I was looking for.....thanks for posting this link!


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I've used them a few times and have never caught a fish on them. Personaly i would much rather use a number 2 jigging rap. Maybe i will give them more of a shot this year...


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Icefishndad said:


> Read a lot about Jack's Spoons for Perch. Couldn't find anything by Google'ing. What are these things, are they as good on perch as some articles would lead you to believe, and where can you buy some?


at k.d. sports.i am sure he can hook u up. in a week or 2 go to the novi fishing expo and mark from mark's lures is usually there with a good supply of his spoons. basically the same spoon with a smaller bend . i like them better than jacks. better paint schemes and lower priced. they both catch fish in a hot bite ,but try ficious lures for reel action. hey ,they all work if you find fish . perch are dumb.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 9, 2007)

The original Jack hook was manufactured by Jack Schwiegert in Roscommon, he was born in the Pigeon area and learned how make Russian spoons by some of the old fisherman on Saginaw Bay. I can't remember if he made them before he and his wife Anne moved to Roscommon or not, but the original was marketed as the "Roscommon Jack". I remember when I was young Dad and I would visit thier fly shop up north and Anne would be tying flys and Jack would be dropping his hooks in a five gallon jug of water to test the action, if he wasn't satisfied he would bend it and drop it again until the action suited him. I still have some of the hooks I got from him back in the late fifties and I believe I have caught more perch on them than all the other hooks in my box. Jack sold the hook business to a young man from east of Bay City and they were manufactured at Gale's bait shop in Quanicasse for a number of years but Gale closed up a year or so ago and I don't know if they still are making hooks or not. Thier are other hooks very much like he made, and I've caught a lot of fish on them, but most of the guys that have been using the original's swear by them. I'll check around and if thier still being made I'll post more info where they can be bought.


----------



## Icefishndad (Jan 4, 2005)

double trouble said:


> at k.d. sports.i am sure he can hook u up. in a week or 2 go to the novi fishing expo and mark from mark's lures is usually there with a good supply of his spoons. basically the same spoon with a smaller bend . i like them better than jacks. better paint schemes and lower priced. they both catch fish in a hot bite ,but try ficious lures for reel action. hey ,they all work if you find fish . perch are dumb.


 
Thanks for the suggestion to stop by KD's. Ken's place is only a few miles away and I pass by his place several times a week (on the way to the ice rink - hockey dad!). Should have thought to ask Ken first.

As far as Perch being dumb, they've been smarter than me so far this year.:lol:


----------



## notfishing (Dec 19, 2000)

Mark make makes one of the best jack spoons around but better yet try his streak spoon .


----------

